# 94 sentra transmission removal



## atl (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks nastynissan for your reply to my first post.

I am trying to remove the trans 94 auto with od. I have read on the forum about a clip holding the axle at the trans end. can someone tell me more about the procedure to get the axles out? Do you have to remove a boot or ? 

thanks.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

atl said:


> thanks nastynissan for your reply to my first post.
> 
> I am trying to remove the trans 94 auto with od. I have read on the forum about a clip holding the axle at the trans end. can someone tell me more about the procedure to get the axles out? Do you have to remove a boot or ?
> 
> thanks.


Glad to help... Ther is a clip that holds the Axle in... Normally a Mid-size pry-bar or large Screwdriver will work to Dislodge the axle from the Trans.

Ive gotta suggest that you get a Haynes, Chiltons, or FSM if your gonna tackle this yourself and its your First time. There is a download link for the FSM in a Sticky at the top of this Forum.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DUH HUH...... I just realized how OLD this thread is...

I'm sorry.... I need SMACKED!


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> DUH HUH...... I just realized how OLD this thread is...
> 
> I'm sorry.... I need SMACKED!





.............................................
SMACK!
.............................................


----------

